# ADCO Interview



## Frazbo

Hi Guys,

First of all "Hi" to everyone, this is my first post and hope I haven't missed a new member section.

Anyway I will cut to the chase I have been offered a job interview with *ADCO* as a *Fire Training Specialist * I was wondering if you guys had any info about the company? From what I have read they seem pretty decent but anymore info would be greatly appreciated.

Also I have been asked what I would be looking for as a monthly salary, having never worked in the UAE and in the oil and gas industry I was wondering if anyone had an idea of how much and what extra I should be looking for.

I currently work in the Scottish Fire Service as an instructor with 10 years experience and looking to move out to UAE in a similar role and the oil and gas indusrty seems to be the best option with my qualifications.

Cheers,

Fraser.


----------



## AlexDhabi

ADCO have a good reputation as a large semi-government employer in Abu Dhabi. As a rule of thumb for someone from the UK I would suggest you aim your salary around your current (or last) UK salary and add about 10-20%. Although you would not normally have a tax bill once in the UAE (although you will have to check carefully for your own circumstances) that would mean a reasonable pay rise which will cover higher cost of living in UAE and also cushion you in case there is any drastic change in exchange rate of AED to GBP. 
Salaries in UAE are usually quoted as basic salary in AED so get back to them on what you expect and be prepared to negotiate so don't sell yourself short e.g. if you are prepared to accept 20,000 AED ask for 25,000 AED per month. Any allowances should be extra.
Also as part of your negotiation you need to ask for a good housing allowance as rent is outrageously high in Abu Dhabi and paid in full one year in advance. Single person accommodation (one or two bedrooms) in a new complex is from around 90,000 AED to 160,000 AED. If you have family who will be moving with you try not to accept less than 120,000 AED for accommodation.


----------



## Zee2012

Hi Frazbo,

If you've never worked in the oil and gas sector you've done well to get an interview.
When's your interview?


----------



## Frazbo

Thanks for the advice Alex really appreciate it. 

As this is a job I have never done before its hard to put a figure on what u should be asking for. I had a look round to see if there were any similar jobs with a salary but had no joy. 

I've asked for more info on the job as this was not the job I applied for so I sm guessing they have looked at my cv and tried to match me with a vacancy. 

I'll hopefully hear back tomorrow snd the let yous know.

Not sure zee how it happened like a said it was another job I applied for. However I am few ranks up in the service and carrying out am instructor role at present with a lot of qualifications so not sure whether that has went in my favour. 

I had to fill something in and reply by email so I've not got an interview date at moment, hopefully hear back from them in the next day or two. 

Thanks again guys for the info really appreciate it. 

Fraser.


----------



## Zee2012

Are you going through sofomotion recruitment? Pm me if you get an interview date as I work for adco


----------



## Frazbo

It's through fuschia careers. 

What do you work as? Do you have any idea what the fire training specialist role is pretty how much I should be looking for?


----------



## Zee2012

Hi Frazbo

You have disabled your p.messages.


----------



## Frazbo

Zee2012 said:


> Hi Frazbo
> 
> You have disabled your p.messages.


Sorry Zee not sure how I have down it or in fact how to enable my PM's. Everything I go to in my user cp doesn't let me do anything as I am a newbie.

I'll PM you. 

Cheers,

Fraser.


----------



## Frazbo

Ha-ha I think I have to have made more posts to PM people ha-ha.

I'll try and enable mine.

Apologies.


----------



## Frazbo

Zee, 

Apparently after I make 5 posts the software should update and allow PM's (although this may not happen immediatley).

I'll keep an eye on it and get one on its way to you as soon as.

Cheers mate.

Fraser.


----------



## Frazbo

Zee2012 said:


> Hi Frazbo
> 
> You have disabled your p.messages.


PM sent Zee


----------



## renga_lar

I think ADCO is part of the ADNOC group and their salary is based on the job grade they offer. For 10 yrs working experiece, they may offer you grade 14 or 15, which should be a decent package.


----------



## Frazbo

Thanks for that. Still waiting to hear anything back so I think my chances are slipping away.


----------



## busybee2

Frazbo said:


> Thanks for that. Still waiting to hear anything back so I think my chances are slipping away.


there are lots of people in the same position, but they take a very very very very long time to get from a to b..... it just happens slowly.... its all good practice for when you live in the uae.... to learn inshahal.


----------



## Frazbo

busybee2 said:


> there are lots of people in the same position, but they take a very very very very long time to get from a to b..... it just happens slowly.... its all good practice for when you live in the uae.... to learn inshahal.


Haha no probs busybee, I was hoping that was the story. I'm sure I'll pick it up in no time. If I get a job that is.


----------



## busybee2

things work here very very very very slowy, there are other threads about adnoc etc at the moment and people are still playing a waiting game.


----------



## Frazbo

busybee2 said:


> things work here very very very very slowy, there are other threads about adnoc etc at the moment and people are still playing a waiting game.



Yeah I have applied for a few jobs and it seems to be the way, I suppose I will just have to wait and see what happens. Either that or I haven't made it past the first hurdle.

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## talhoo

I am in interview process. And when I e mailed them twice ,,,each time they say they will contact me with new dates.............is it normal for ADCO, why so long?


----------

